# Dandruff like flakes on ears



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hershey and I were waiting in the parking lot and I was examining her ears when I noticed this. It's like dandruff-like flakes on the inside of her ears. It's not red or sore or anything. It doesn't look like it's itchy too since she's not scratching (well, not a lot, just the normal).

She is on orijen and blue buffalo kibble in the mornings and wellness wet food at night. I mix missing link in her wet food. I don't think it's food allergies as she has had blue buffalo since I got her. Orijen, missing link and welness for 2 months now.

Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi's ears get dryer than the rest of him. I always thought it was the element, just harsher on the ears? I just put some baby lotion on them when I start seeing it. Not sure if this is the right answer but hopefully others will chime in soon ;-)


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> Yoshi's ears get dryer than the rest of him. I always thought it was the element, just harsher on the ears? I just put some baby lotion on them when I start seeing it. Not sure if this is the right answer but hopefully others will chime in soon ;-)


Yes, it's only on the ears. It wasn't noticeable because it was blending in the inside of the ears, the portion near the tip with the little fur. I don't see anything on her chocolate fur/body or back of the ears.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think its just dry skin...you could use a gentle scent and dye free baby lotion like Michelle suggested to see if it helps...you also could add fish oil to his food 2x a day. I find that helps with any dry skin issues we see here in Colorado as its ridiculously dry. I use salmon oil or cod/anchovy oil or olive oil or coconut oil. OH! That makes me think...you also could buy pure virgin coconut oil from your health store and rub a teeny bit of that on the dry ear tips...its completely edible and safe and natural so there's not any risk of it causing problems.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Michelle and Kristi! :flower: Will definitely start doing that!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Four of my boys have this to and it looks just like try skin.Harry gets like clumps of it his is greasey I belive it is because he is hairless on his ears.It don't bother any of them and i will clean Harry's ever few weeks.Radar and Nomo have and and it don't bother them i will hyave to try the lotion.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Funny how little things like this don't bother our chis but us moms are worried sick! Sure am thankful for this forum for the inputs!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Chi's don't care if they're a little ashy - we however have a fit.

Gretel also suffers from dry ear flakes, I just use natural fragrance free lotion :]


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Gucci has dandruff like flakes too, I find a couple here and there on his back at times. The vet said not to worry and to put some coconut oil on him so I bought the cocotherapy oil and rub it on him every couple of weeks and it has improved, but not gone away quite.
So I am interested to know if there is anything I can do too!


----------

